# Power to Lathe - help please!



## ecdez (Jul 4, 2014)

So I finally got my RPC hooked up and running and got three of my five 3 phase machines going.  They were fairly easy because they were pretty much plug and play.  They had a cable coming out of the box and I hooked them up.  This lathe has proved a little more challenging.

The lathe can be seen here by the way. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=16120

When I got the machine, the wiring was disconnected from the box so I have no frame of reference.  Here's the pieces of the puzzle.


Thanks in advance for any guidance.


Electrical Box




First question - T1 and T3 are clearly labeled but where does T2 go?  There's a diagram at the bottom for reference but I can't figure it out.  Does it simply go to the center screw on the second row from the top?





Second question - Is the wiring of this switch really as simple as it looks?  
Red (#1) goes to the L1 input side of the overload
White (#2) goes to the 2 on the front of the overload
Black (#3) goes to the 3 on the front of the overload


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 4, 2014)

First question, Yes  that is correct

Second question is a bit more complicated.

Since you have 240 VAC coming in, and the contactor coil is 120V you can not wire it directly.  The good news is that there is a control transformer, who's primary seems to be connected to the L1 and L2.  The fused side of the transformer is 120V.

It looks like the Black wire connects to the screw on the top of the transformer fuse,  the White wire goes to 2, and the Red wire goes to 3


----------



## rdhem2 (Jul 4, 2014)

Of course it is simple.  It is meant for electricians to understand!  I ust to be one.

Wire L2 from the fused disconnect indeed does go to the top row center front screw.  It is done this way because it is an older hook up and only employs two overload relays.

Control wires:  _*Black *_connects to the fused side of the control transformer.  The drawing you show does not account for having a control transformer. _* White *_goes to number 2 on front of the mag starter and the _*Red*_ goes to number 3.  You are connecting to the auxiliary or maintaining contact.

Be safe and have fun.  Now pile up that _*SWARF!*_


----------



## ecdez (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Funny I didn't even notice the #1 on the transformer (top left corner).  So that's where it should go huh?  I guess if I stopped to use my noodle it would have made perfect sense.  I worked as an electricians helper part time for 2 years but it was mostly 120 standard household stuff (outlets, ceiling fans..).  My great-grandfather was never the same after an electrical incident with a dryer so I'm a little paranoid of high-voltage.  Thought it best to confirm.

I've never had a lathe this big and heavy to I'm a little anxious to see just what kind of chips it can throw.

Thanks again.


----------



## berniehernandez (Mar 21, 2016)

The problem is that its a locomotive not a lathe!


----------



## ecdez (Mar 25, 2016)

berniehernandez said:


> The problem is that its a locomotive not a lathe!



It sure felt like one when I unloaded it!


----------

